# converting my fisher plow from 3 plug to 2 plug fleet flex



## PhilR (Sep 17, 2016)

Is their a way to convert my fisher 8' HD 3 plug plow to the new fleet flex 2 plug?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, do a search here, and be prepared to spend some money


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Why would you want to?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When he finds out the cost, he may not want to.


----------



## PhilR (Sep 17, 2016)

The reason being is I had to get a new truck due to totaling my other one. I found a used mount and harness that's fleet flex for a really good price compared to buying new. And because the plow I already have is 3 plug id like to swap it over so I can use the fleet flex wiring instead so when I can upgrade to a extreme v 2 I wont need another harness. According to my dealer it will cost 300 for everything needed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PhilR said:


> The reason being is I had to get a new truck due to totaling my other one. I found a used mount and harness that's fleet flex for a really good price compared to buying new. And because the plow I already have is 3 plug id like to swap it over so I can use the fleet flex wiring instead so when I can upgrade to a extreme v 2 I wont need another harness. According to my dealer it will cost 300 for everything needed.


Really.......hope you got that in writing.

I don't off hand what the plowside module cost, or both new harness cost but that sounds way cheap.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Push plates are the same regardless, that's a non issue. The only difference between the two systems is the control harness, power harnesses, and the controller. The power harness and the control harness are combined on the multiplex systems. The light systems are all the same from truck, ISO, and lighting harness to plow. To upgrade your pump will run you in the neighborhood of $2k...not much point in that.

If I were in your shoes, and this package that you found is truly a good steal, I'd buy it up and install it in it's entirety, then source the remaining non multiplex *items and install them ...dealer, ebay, CL, or if your old truck is around grab it off from that. I and many others run both systems inline on our trucks. The only thing that needs to be done to swap between the non multiplex and multiplex systems is one connection (See diagram below.) and the controller.

It's worth noting that when you buy a new plow, both harnesses for the fleet flex conversion come in the headgear crate, and if you plan on buying a used multiplex plow in the future, rather than going new, the two harnesses can be had for just under $100 a piece, and even sometimes cheaper on CL & Ebay. So don't let that be a deciding factor for what you need now.

* Non multiplex components needed in addition to the package that you're looking at:
26345 Control Harness
63411 Battery Harness
22511 Jumper wire
5794K-1 Motor Relay


----------



## PhilR (Sep 17, 2016)

I took the 3 plug wiring off my totaled truck including the controller


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You're good to go then.


PhilR said:


> I took the 3 plug wiring off my totaled truck including the controller


There ya go, you're all set then.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

fisher wiring is way over priced...i made my own


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

wirenut said:


> fisher wiring is way over priced...i made my own


Good for you (genuinely), but I don't see the average Joe making their own wiring. Look at the questions that come up on here...the majority of guys aren't going to have the aptitude, let alone the time to do such a thing.

I don't disagree, their prices are ridiculous. I bought a 26357 harness today for $145...and that's with a supposed discount, it's like the third one in two years for the same truck. The pathetic thing about that is that's a cheap fix on a good day when it comes to Fisher.


----------

